

Angular/Protractor: A better way to implement page objects - chrisrxth
https://medium.com/how-we-build-fedora/protractorjs-a-better-way-to-implement-page-objects-bc927cdb3f69

======
vilmosi
I was genuinely interested in this article, but I honestly don't understand
the concept. I can't read coffeescript.

~~~
sandmansandine
You can convert it to JS [http://js2.coffee/](http://js2.coffee/) (paste into
the output) there isn't that much code in there to convert.

